# e-commerce terms & conditions???



## solomon_schwartz (Nov 24, 2009)

with an e-commerce business, what is "very " important points to write on the terms & conditions, in the apparel decoration industry?


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

I would look at the terms and conditions of your competitors such as CafePress and Zazzle. See what they have and use what you need.


----------



## spiros_saf (Aug 25, 2009)

This is what we give our clients as a SAMPLE.

I am not a lawyer, I CANNOT guarantee you that the above is valid for your Country. I am just giving to you this text as a SAMPLE and in no-way do I guarantee you that it will meet your needs. 

Take a look at it and feel free to use it or a part of it. 



> * General
> 
> xxxxx.com is responsible for the quality, the fullness and the validity of the information displayed in its website, regarding not only the precise data shown therein, but also regarding the services offered by its web shop, except for the website's interruption due to some force majeure or possible technical and printing errors which cannot be predicted or have arisen unintentionally.
> 
> ...


----------



## BennTec (Apr 14, 2009)

when you do your terms and conditions make sure you learn them. You never know when you might get into a sticky situation


----------



## spiros_saf (Aug 25, 2009)

BennTec said:


> when you do your terms and conditions make sure you learn them. You never know when you might get into a sticky situation


+1 from me. 

Terms and Conditions is not just one more text of your website. Don't do that mistake. It's saved me several times.


----------



## solomon_schwartz (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks for your work!


----------



## spiros_saf (Aug 25, 2009)

You are welcome!


----------

